# icd9 heat exposure



## mamacase1 (Aug 30, 2010)

WHAT ICD9 CODE WOULD YOU USE FOR HEAT EXPOSURE?


----------



## keke74 (Aug 30, 2010)

If there is no specified effect of the heat, I would use 992.9.


----------

